# Color in a shell



## Arty (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi,

I would like to know how it is possible to enable color in the zsh shell on Jaguar? It worked well on 10.1 with TERMINFO and TERMCAP, but the technique I used on 10.1 doesn't work on Jaguar.

Thanks in advance,

Arthur


----------



## slur (Dec 25, 2002)

The answer you seek:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20021113064035502


----------

